# Boat thieves summit county



## Stump1 (Sep 23, 2014)

Just a heads up to those around springfield lake area i just had my boat that been sertinh in the back yard for ten years never messes with till lasr night some punks got into it and stole everything out of it. And everything was mainly lake erie stuff wire worm harness and boxe of trolling spoons and a bunch of other things need to go fishing in the boat. I hope they get a couple hooks in them. So just be aware.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

That sucks. Watch Craigslist! Dang drug addicts will steal any thing that isn't nailed down! The heck with the hooks I hope someone gives them a chest full of lead! There's only one cure for a thief!


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Dirty _______ no good _______ rotten lil_______ got something comming to them.. (you fill in the blanks)


----------



## Stump1 (Sep 23, 2014)

O yes called the police filed report and had to make a list of everything, these punks dont know how lucky they are stealing from some that has a ccw and carries a 9mm all the time.


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

Fill it back up, bet they come back


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

I think there was a post on here last year that there is some kind of alarms you can put on your boat which goes off if someone messes with your canvas. Or maybe hook up a trail cam in a tree that can keep tabs on your boat.


----------



## REY298 (Apr 3, 2014)

Real talk.. its a shame you can't have anything decent because of thieves. Sorry man, really sorry. Believe me, I know the feeling. But there is one consolation, God's word is true, no alternate facts...you reap what you sow. In laymen's terms, what goes around comes around! Watch Him replace everything they stole, if you don't complain. The earth belongs to God and the fullness thereof and when they stole from you they stole from* Him! And He will repay!* God Bless!


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

that's a real bummer. I had 3 new batteries stolen out of my boat setting in my back yard a few yrs ago. that really peeved me off. I know it was one of my so called friends.
sherman


----------



## louisvillefisherman (Jun 9, 2012)

I have a two car garage. One side is for my wife's SUV and the other side is for my rigged boat. My vehicle can stay outside. The extended family laughs at the idea. They don't fish.


----------



## pymybob (May 28, 2004)

I do the same!



louisvillefisherman said:


> I have a two car garage. One side is for my wife's SUV and the other side is for my rigged boat. My vehicle can stay outside. The extended family laughs at the idea. They don't fish.


----------



## mosquito walleye (Aug 3, 2012)

I live in Portage Lakes just right around the corner from Springfield Lake. I had a friends car in my driveway over night 2 nights ago and he unfortunately forgot to lock it.... Well in the morning things were thrown everywhere inside the car. These could be the same people!! Can't stand some people in this world! If you need money, go get a job like the rest of us that actually work hard to pay for the things that we love!


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

That really sucks but we all know it happens no matter where you live. Bummer part is most insurance adjusters just don't believe how much equipment we do own. Lay it "ALL" out and take pictures. Print them out and put them in a safe place.
Shame these things happen more and more often and we have to cover our butts any way we can.


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

I do the same as Pymy and Louis, wife's SUV inland boat in garage. I live in the Springfield/Lakemore area too, and harp on the wife to always shut the garage door even when taking dog out. She did leave my doors unlocked onetime on my company vehicle and gps taken


----------



## driftfish101 (Jun 25, 2011)

I packed up my truck a few years ago the night before and someone actually broke the truck cap lock and got a few grand in camping and fishing equipment right in the driveway. Now I get up early and do it that morning.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

the bad thing is you cant stop a fri###n thief. and we never get the stuff back. once they get away from the scene there scot free. and even locks don't stop a thief. there made to keep good people honest. but a thief will break windows and locks to get what they want.
sherman


----------



## Muskielewis (Mar 21, 2017)

My boat has always been in the garage while my truck is parked in the driveway. Always has, always will!!!


----------



## Stump1 (Sep 23, 2014)

Yea i can't wait to move first thing im saying is does this house have a garage because it sucks not having one


----------



## steelhead steve (May 5, 2012)

what is a shame is that legally you are not allowed to shoot them unless when confronted they have a weapon and threaten you . somehow the lawmakers think your insurance is reasonable compensation . i dont feel that way if i worked for it its mine not yours and even worse my sons car was stolen with my golf clubs . my clubs had no dollar value but my dad bought them for me a long time ago when i graduated how do you replace that? i wish i could find then a break every bone in both hands with a hammer then their wrist and then their arms . maybe then they would learn not to steal. make sure they have a knife like and old one you dont use anymore.


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

All of my neighbors have dogs, and not the little ones! 3 times last year two punks in a pickup where cornerd by my neighbors dogs. They were trying to break into my garage back door. One of them hit one of the dogs in the head, they had tools on them.Sheriff hauled them to jail. They were charged with 6 counts 2 were felony charges. One is still in prison, the other did 90 days for his first conviction. He came back and fixed my back door. I think that he has learned a valuable lesson.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Cars dont get parked in the garage at my house but my boat and all my gear does. The insurance guy laughed when i covered equipment for double the cost of the boat


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

They don't know how fast them cranks add up let alone all the other lures, soft baits, boat equipment, etc, etc. Then there is all the camping gear.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Yup agreed if they knew how much i had in just flipping jigs theyd poop there panta


----------



## Bobbyroy (Sep 27, 2015)

Check the local pawn shops as well, everything they sell is stolen anymore...


----------



## Buick Riviera (Jul 15, 2007)

Cheap boat alarm: http://www.harborfreight.com/wireless-driveway-alert-system-93068.html


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

Buick Riviera said:


> Cheap boat alarm: http://www.harborfreight.com/wireless-driveway-alert-system-93068.html


If you don't have much animal traffic, you could try and rig a montion detecting floodlight with the floodlight to shine in your window and wake ya up


----------



## driftfish101 (Jun 25, 2011)

You would be surprised at some local baitstore that i know for a fact knowingly buy stolen gear. They buy it from the same meath heads on a weakly basis. Even shoplifted gear. One day they will get caught. I found out about one shop doing that and I will never go in there


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Drift fish i think i know what store your talking about and agree people should be carefull buying at these places


----------



## driftfish101 (Jun 25, 2011)

I used to hang out at the place and saw it happening. I couldn't believe it when he actually told me this person was shoplifting lures from gander mountain and he was buying them. I am surprised it has gone on for years.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Place wouldn't happen to be in Massillon would it?


----------



## driftfish101 (Jun 25, 2011)

No, and I am not going to say where and get caught up in it all. I just don't go back there. I don't need the blow back, people should just observe and be aware.


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

well, I'm just gunna assume its down by akron. I don't fish down there so wont have to worry about supporting such places. That's crazy someone would do that. But if he were to get shoplifted or robbed it'd be such a different story!


----------



## Fishballz (Aug 15, 2015)

My boat stays in the garage as well. I'd like to upgrade and get a bigger boat but I'd have to extend the garage first. The current one will have to do


----------



## slabseeker (Mar 7, 2012)

louisvillefisherman said:


> I have a two car garage. One side is for my wife's SUV and the other side is for my rigged boat. My vehicle can stay outside. The extended family laughs at the idea. They don't fish.


Me as well!


----------

